# Name Hire?



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

My local, you can only call out the Forman by name. He has to be paid forman's rate for 6 months minimum. So you can't call out a Forman, and then break him back to skip the list. He does not have to work in a foreman's role, or have have anyone working under him, but he does need to be paid the rate to be called out by name. 

After that the contractor has the right of refusal. I have no idea how many refusals you can have before you get the guy you want. 

A local to the north of me has what is called journeymen recall. You can call out a man anywhere on the list if he worked for you in the last six months. 

NECA has been pushing for it in our agreement for the last couple of contracts. It has led us to a couple of one year contracts because they want to revisit it, and not wait three years. 

I believe Philadelphia has a 50/50 on their referral. For each guy they call out by name, they take the next guy on the list.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

As far as I know (Philadelphia local 98) the contractor can pull in whoever he wants. I'm sure if he's taking multiple journeymen then the 50/50 rule applies only if we have a large number of guys out


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

Only can do General Foreman or Foreman by name here and they have to be paid their respective rate no matter what for a certain length of time, I believe its at least 6 months


----------

